# Reccomendations for oily skin please



## Diviniti (Jun 3, 2005)

My best friend has a really tough time with her greasy skin.  She starts off the day fine, but about halfway through she literally has splotches of oil on her face.  I suggested the Oil Control Lotion.  Is that an appropriate product?  Any other ideas?  Thanks for any and all suggestions...


----------



## SOLO x STAR (Jun 3, 2005)

Does she use make-up? If she does, I suggest Blot Powder. It's the solution to oily/shiny face!


----------



## jasper17 (Jun 4, 2005)

What does she wash her face with and does she use a moisturizer?


----------



## Diviniti (Jun 6, 2005)

Yes, she uses make up...not sure what she washes her face with, but she does use a moisturizer.  Here's a prime example of her problem:  We both got our faces done at the MAC store over the weekend.  The Make up Artist did her face first...and used blot powder.  By the time the artist had finished my face, my best friend was glowing with oil in the Tzone.  <shrug>


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 4, 2005)

I have a problem with oily skin too.  That's good you recommended oil control lotion cuz it works on me.  Just have her wash her face, use a toner, apply light mosturizer and apply the oil control lotion before putting on makeup.

Another good thing to have is the blot sheets.  I prefer using that since I don't like adding more makeup on my face.


----------



## Pink_minx (Aug 5, 2005)

She should use an oil control moisterizer and have oil blot sheets with her.  I dont like using a lot of bot powder when my face gets oily it will just create more zits on my face.


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 5, 2005)

All of the above are good suggestions, but also make sure that your friend doesn't dry out her skin. It'll just make her face produce more oil to combat the dryness


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 5, 2005)

I have really oily skin too and fix that by washing my face with Neutrogena oil free acne clean cleanser <-- its the best... and i use clean and clear blotting tissue thingie or their powder !!


----------



## kissacid (Aug 5, 2005)

I love both Estee Lauder's Oil Control Hydrator (for a quick fix) and Decleor's Ylang Ylang Face Oil as a long term treatment (you need patience). Estee's lotion has worked best among ALL others (even clinical) ones I've tried - although each person's skin will react differently.

MAC Blot powder and  blotting sheets is essential.

Make sure she isn't overcleansing with harsh products that will overstimulate oily skins and make the condition worse.


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 6, 2005)

I have been using BE Mineral veil to control my shine through the day, and it seems to do the trick.  That said I am extremely oily, probably on a par with your pal.  It could be worth a try, you need to buff it in really well.


----------



## Incus (Aug 7, 2005)

BaDaSs llTiNall said:
			
		

> I have really oily skin too and fix that by washing my face with Neutrogena oil free acne clean cleanser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## litlaur (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_All of the above are good suggestions, but also make sure that your friend doesn't dry out her skin. It'll just make her face produce more oil to combat the dryness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
DITTO! I cannot stress this enough! Some cleansers are way too drying, especially foaming ones. I use Philosophy Purity, but I've also heard good things about Cetaphil Gentle Skin cleanser.

An oil-free, oil control moisturizer is also essential, so your skin is hydrated enough. I find that the high-end ones (I prefer Lancome's) are worth paying a little more for.


----------

